# Sled for pulling kid or gear...XC skiing



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

grungeboater said:


> Does anyone use or know of a sled for pulling kid and/or gear while cross country skiing? I do a lot of classical and off trail skiing but now want to venture out while pulling the 30 pound "peanut". Any ideas? Thanks


Rent one or borrow one first and see how the kid takes to it. A couple people I know invested in that only to find out the kid did not like being down on the ground away from the parents. They would go through all the labor to pack the show up only to find out the munchkin would only last a short distance before wanting out of the rig  . Also be careful of the little short jobs made just for kids. Once you get on uneven terrain they just tip over. I think you are better off with the long type that people use for pulling gear into huts and such. Some of them have accessories for kids.

If you join the CMC you might be able to get your hands on one without investing to much $$. Colorado Mountain Club

If you have gobs of cash then check out these
Armadillo Sled


----------



## kombat32 (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.chariotcarriers.com/english/html/x_country.php

this thing is like a transformer, I've got one, great behind a bike, as a jog stroller or on x-country skis.

Kombat


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

I have used the mountain smith sled, Chariot with skies, Modified a Burley for skies, and used one other polk. They all work fine. I own the chariot and use it as a bike trailer, stroller, and ski rig. It is not cheap. Wait let me rephrase it is expensive, but having three kids from 10 months to 6 years I use it 3 days a week and the helps me get out. If you have a bike trailer putting skies on is not hard but you will not switch back and forth. The Chariot takes one minute to switch. It shines on track but I have taken it lots of places. The only thing I don't love is that all the weight rests on the harness because the skies clip into the wheel holes and the weight falls forward. The burley I put skies on held it self up but tipped with the terrain. I liked the ski models because the drug less and dealt with uneven terrain better. If going for the untracked pow pow I imagine the sled models would be better but on snow mobile trails, having less contact with the trail better. 

Peter


----------

